# Dateipfad ermitteln



## KalleWirsch (8. Okt 2009)

Hallo,

wie ermittele ich denn den Dateipfad einer Datei die im gleichen Ordner liegt wie die JAR, die ich ausführe?
Klar mit 
	
	
	
	





```
getPath()
```
 wüde es gehen.
Aber was ist wenn ich aus einem ganz anderen Ordner aufrufe z.B. über 
	
	
	
	





```
java -jar user/user1/ausfuehren.jar
```
 dann gibt er mir einen anderen Pfad aus...

Wie sollte ich da vorgehen?

Grüße


----------



## maki (8. Okt 2009)

Wozu brauchst du denn den Pfad?


----------



## KalleWirsch (9. Okt 2009)

ich wille eine ini-Datei in eine Properties-Datei parsen und die wäre dann nicht bekannt falls das die JAR von einem anderen Ort aus aufgerufen werden würde...


----------



## maki (9. Okt 2009)

KalleWirsch hat gesagt.:


> ich wille eine ini-Datei in eine Properties-Datei parsen und die wäre dann nicht bekannt falls das die JAR von einem anderen Ort aus aufgerufen werden würde...


Wo liegt denn die Ini Datei bzw. die Property Datei?
Dateien im Classpath (Jar) sollte man immer als Ressourcenstream laden, da nutzt man weder Pfade noch Dateien. Dateien ausserhalb des Classpath (Jar) sollten als Datei geladen werden, deswegen solltest du nie wissen müssen in welchen Pfad deine Jar liegt.


----------



## Spacerat (9. Okt 2009)

In diesem Thema ging es auch schon darum.


----------

